# Holter Monitor



## luvsgoofey (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all, 

Could you tell me if this is correct billing for a hospital holter monitor, our techs hooking up patient, with hopsital equipment. Our doctors doing the read/interpretation. 

93325/26
93327/26

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 11, 2009)

Neither code requires modifier 26 when billing a holter monitor @ a hospital. When in doubt of what code requires a modifier, look at the Medicare Part B fee schedule, it lists the allowables for all CPT codes, including codes that require a TC of 26 modifier.


----------

